# No turn signals/brake lights 65 GTO



## Tiptonte (May 11, 2013)

The running lights, back lights, and head lights work. No turn signals and brake lights. The fuse is good (new). Any ideas as to the problem?


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

You could check the plug on the firewall.. mine was loose and I had the same symptoms except the head lights didn't work as well.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Check the horseshoe shaped connector under the steering column. Also, check out the turn signal switch. First things first: get a wiring diagram for your car, or you'll be chasing ghosts.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

If you don't have a schematic the link below will be very helpful. Use the 65 tempest left & right. Double click on the schematics after they open and they will blow up larger.

Pontiac wiring 1957-1965


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Also, check the 7 conductor flat ribbon cable that connects at the firewall, runs under the drivers side carpet and connects in the trunk.


----------



## Tiptonte (May 11, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thank you for all the ideas and info. Thursday, I'll be working on this problem and I'll let you all know the outcome. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

First, with a light tester, check to see if you have power at the fuse. Touch one side, the test light should glow and then the other side, light should glow -this means you have power to the fuse and going through to the other side. If no power coming in, then back track it to its power source. If power on 1 side and not the other, I have had a perfectly looking "good" fuse gone bad - replace it and repeat to make sure you have power. If it "pops", then you have short somewhere (which is a different problem to solve). Check the turn signal relay box, you should have one, I recall it is silver/round (or may be black/square)and plugs in to the fuse box and makes the turn signals go "on" and "off" and makes a clicking noise when doing so. These can go bad. If this all has power, then it may be time for a turn signal rebuild kit that goes in at the column. You will still need to pull the steering wheel to check to see if you have power going to the signal indicator to check for a broken wire within the column itself. If OK, then you might need the rebuild kit to put in new contacts. Sounds silly here, but make sure you have the correct light bulbs and sockets. It is possible wrong bulbs or sockets if ever changed out. As I recall the brake lights use a 2 element bulb called an #1157 while a single element is an #1156. Check your brake light switch under the dash. It will be located just in front of the brake pedal and operates when you push the brake swing arm/pedal down. It should be a 2 prong switch, has threads on its end to screw into its holder (and to adjust it correctly) and has a circular body. These go often. Pull the plug and using your test light, make sure you have power to one side. The switch, when opened, transmits power to the other side and send 12 volts to your brake lights to illuminate them. You can also run a power wire/jumper to that side (once you know which side it is) and see if it lights up the taillights. If no power at the switch, but when you power up the brake lights with a jumper wire, you have a problem from your fuse box (assuming its not a fuse) to the brake switch - which is most likely a broken wire. If you do have power to the switch and the brake lights don't work, and a jumper wire does not light the brake lights, next unplug the brake lights at the rear. Use the jumper wire to power the brake lights and with the light tester, test the brake light sockets. These can become very corroded and won't work - they have little springs that keep the contact tips sticking out and these springs can get rusted/corroded and the contact pushes in and won't contact the bulb. Wiring can be 5 minutes to fix or 5 days! You simply have to isolate where the problem is by going step by step through the system. Hope this is not too confusing -and this is my experiences and what I would do, but it could be something altogether different.


----------

